# Broommaking



## muff cabbage (Nov 29, 2017)

Learned how to make a broom from a craftswomxn. You keep the thread wrapped around a branch under ur feet like a loom n bind the branches, adding as you go. Should last a lifetime but itll be many lifetimes before i clean haha.


----------



## muff cabbage (Nov 29, 2017)

Spider Tempura said:


> thats a badass lil broom.


thank you ::cat::


----------



## Popsicle (Nov 29, 2017)

Sale that shit on the road !!!! That is approved wait till you see my next post.


----------



## XlilyX (Nov 29, 2017)

I tried weaving a hat (kinda hard). This is a much more modest goal. You could make great bux selling these online or as a street vendor. Mad props on your achievement!


----------



## XlilyX (Nov 29, 2017)

loneur said:


> You keep the thread wrapped around a branch under ur feet like a loom n bind the branches, adding as you go.



So theres a chunk o' lumber in the bass?


----------



## muff cabbage (Nov 29, 2017)

lily the kid said:


> I tried weaving a hat (kinda hard). This is a much more modest goal. You could make great bux selling these online or as a street vendor. Mad props on your achievement!


That sounds like a hell of a project! Honestly I'm surprised what I made vaguely resembles a broom lol. I want to try some w different plants too


----------



## muff cabbage (Nov 29, 2017)

lily the kid said:


> So theres a chunk o' lumber in the bass?


Nah this broom is all bristle / the handle is made from the same stuff. you use a piece of wood at ur feet to wrap the cord around. This keeps the cord taut while u wrap the bristles in ur lap. Its kind of hard to visualize but the motion is a lot like rowing


----------



## XlilyX (Nov 29, 2017)

loneur said:


> Nah this broom is all bristle / the handle is made from the same stuff. you use a piece of wood at ur feet to wrap the cord around. This keeps the cord taut while u wrap the bristles in ur lap. Its kind of hard to visualize but the motion is a lot like rowing


 Ducking tight. Do you know what kind of grass that is?


----------



## LazyMofo (Nov 29, 2017)

I bet it works better than any broom I've ever bought. It looks really well done, kudos!


----------



## Odin (Nov 29, 2017)

That is cool beans crafts...

And my mind goes to thinking it could have an elaborate broom stick... even carved with eldritch glyphs...

And a hidden Elvish Blade...

That glows in the presence of nasty goblins, trolls and Oogle Chiefs!

Yup... post up at a thing er... make $$$


----------

